# behavior problems



## manybirds (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, we have a 1 year old nubian/boar cross wether who is like a little satan. He is horribly mean to the other goats, try's to get out when you open the door, is always under your feat when you walk in the pen, and is extremly pushy, he used to butt but I 'convinced' him who, of the two of us, had the bigger horns. When I feed them he pushes and jumps at you and attacks the dish before you even set it down, I tried to give them a hay bag but attacked it (with his horns) until it was in tatters, he is always detemined, no matter how much of his own food is left, to steel the other goats food, he chases the other goats around for the fun of it, if you try to give any other goats attention he pushes them out of the way..........must I go on? He was bottle raised, we didn't dehorn him because he was already a week old and we didn't have access to a dehorner at the time. He cry's alot (thought it's to be expected because he is part nubian). He has a big pen with wire spools to play on and other goats for company. I do probably feed him to much feed for a nonworking wether, should I cut him off completly or give him only a cup a day? Is there any way to break any of his habbits? I don't know what to do with him because I wouldn't sell him to somebody with his attitude. None of the other goats are like him. He is driving me out of my mind.:/


----------



## julieq (Jul 17, 2011)

If he's driving you insane and threatening the other herd members, sell him for goat meat.  Don't let him hurt you or one of the other goats.


----------



## manybirds (Jul 17, 2011)

He dosn't hurt me. I would sell him for goat meat but being that I handraised him it's hard


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 17, 2011)

I would take him off of grain, he likely does not need it and it could be making him hyper. 

Personally, I'd get rid of him. There's too many nice goats out there to put up with a bad one. Especially since he is horned...he could really hurt someone. 

You could try carrying a spray bottle full of water and spraying him in the face when he misbehaves.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jul 17, 2011)

My buck is mainly a decent buck---until feeding time.  I have found that backing up to him and kicking backwards like a horse convinces him I am the bigger buck.  Since they can take a hard hit from another goat I don't think I am going to hurt him any.  But he sure backs up and remembers his manners.


----------



## manybirds (Jul 17, 2011)

yey, I couldn't sell him for goat meat unless he became agressive towards people in which case I would have to and i wouldn't sell him to just unsuspecting anybody but there is a nice lady i know who might would take him. I will try taking him off grain and squirting him and all for a while and if he dosn't get better i'll see if I can get someone to take him. Normaly when he's naughty I give him a sharp swap at the end of his nose or if he's getting into something I 'butt' him with my knees. We actualy got him from a friend of ours who raises like seven hundred meat goats and they had gotten some nubians for they're mothering capabilities. Well the mothers first kid died and she rejected him (so much for mothering capabilities) so she had been bottle feading him for about a week, and in a round about way we got him. He's going to be so mad if he's not fed grain! hahahahaha


----------



## manybirds (Aug 3, 2011)

so i heard about removing horns as an adult. romoving the whole thing seems kind of danerous to me but could i remove1-2 inches off the end? it would make them much less formidable.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Aug 3, 2011)

some people have put tennis balls over the horns - to make them blunt.  They also sell horn caps that you can put on the end that also make them blunt.

There are instructions along with photos at goatmasta's blog site for removing horns from an adult goat.  I would NOT go with cutting - big, bloody, ugly, traumatizing mess.  For both the goat and the person/people involved.  If you are considering removing an adults horns check out the blog - a long process, but much better for everyone involved.  Personally, I woudn't have a goat with horns, especially one who already has attitude issues.  

Good luck!


----------



## manybirds (Aug 3, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> some people have put tennis balls over the horns - to make them blunt.  They also sell horn caps that you can put on the end that also make them blunt.
> 
> There are instructions along with photos at goatmasta's blog site for removing horns from an adult goat.  I would NOT go with cutting - big, bloody, ugly, traumatizing mess.  For both the goat and the person/people involved.  If you are considering removing an adults horns check out the blog - a long process, but much better for everyone involved.  Personally, I woudn't have a goat with horns, especially one who already has attitude issues.
> 
> Good luck!


i know it was a mistake but we got him as a bottle baby at about 1 week old already and didn't know what we where doing yet. thanks for the link.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 3, 2011)

i can't get onto the sight


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 3, 2011)

The last buck we got was a bottle baby and was a huge job to get under control, He did the same things, rushed through gates, very very bosy when you are trying to feed, would rear-up at you to get your attention. We purchased him at 6 months and he came with all those annoying habits. I am happy to say he doesn't do any of them any more. They can be taught their manners, but he has to learn your incharge of the herd, not him.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's his link:   http://goat-info.blogspot.com/


----------



## genuck (Aug 3, 2011)

I couldn't find the moron page >.<

 Lots of good info there, hopefully I won't need to use the horn removal.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks! it was very helpful. I think this winter i will put him in the barn and try and make sure he can't stick his head through anywhere and try it. Even though it sounds awful i really like there method for dehorning babies. our little wether got a nice copper ring and now he's developing a not so nice scur horn. the thick nearly non removable scur horn not the nice little twist off with your fingers kind.


----------



## FrankieO (Aug 14, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> He dosn't hurt me. I would sell him for goat meat but being that I handraised him it's hard


I don't know, from the description it sounds like you either have to be hard or put up with the bad behavior. If you keep him, just make sure the other goats get fed, and that he's not an actual danger to them (as opposed to just being mean). I guess you might be able to cure some of it the way you cured him of butting you, but some animals are just nasty in personality and have a bad attitude no matter what you do. Just like some people.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 15, 2011)

FrankieO said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i stopped feading him and it got a little better. then i was just letting him lick the bottom of the dish when everyone was done and the problems started over. his horns r getting banded this winter. he was my first goat and i left horns and i will NEVER make that mistake again. no more grain no more horns. as for being hard and cold i am very good at that, i have been being.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 19, 2011)

Sounds like you have a buck with behavior problems. Might sound mean to you and others but I would cull him now. Lots of good bucks around and why breed aggressive tendencies into more goats and perpetuate dangers to others down the line.

Horned or not ... mean goats are mean goats and can hurt people and other goats.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 19, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have a buck with behavior problems. Might sound mean to you and others but I would cull him now. Lots of good bucks around and why breed aggressive tendencies into more goats and perpetuate dangers to others down the line.
> 
> Horned or not ... mean goats are mean goats and can hurt people and other goats.


he is a wether. he is not mean toward people jst obnoxious. i took him off fead and this winter when bugs r down the horns r getting banded.


----------

